

Startup Quote: Jeff Clavier, managing partner, SoftTech VC - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4545661784

======
raychancc
Making mistakes of all types and consequences is part of an entrepreneur’s
journey, the only real failure is not trying.

\- Jeff Clavier (@jeff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4545661784>

